# E34 520i ‘95 transmission warning light but no symptoms?



## Andrewandrew (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello all, I am a new member and I am wondering if you can help me please. 

Only recently the transmission warning light turned red. The pixels are dead so it doesn’t show anything. The transmission is working fine no problem. 

Just wondering if you know what this could be?
Thanks for your help


----------

